# DVD instead of VCR on 211?



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a VCR and a DVD recorder (not a combo, two units) hooked up to one of my vip211's. I have the VCR setup with the receiver so my wife can record her (insert choice of cuss words here) soaps. Does anybody know of a way to setup the DVD so it will record instead of the VCR? I've tried using the DVD codes in the book for a VCR setup, but i get a screen that says: "code not found in data base, try another code". I also have an "ERD" button on that screen, would this control anything, or is it for future use? Thanks for any help!


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

I have a dvd recorder connected to mine. I set the record times seperately for the receiver and the recorder. I have never found the IR blast to work reliably, now or with my old vcr and receiver. I guess it's my room setup. The DVD records real nice off the 211. It will postage stamp your HD shows and when you watch them, just zoom the picture and you have a nice full screen without distortion. Not quite HD, but much better than a VCR.


----------



## shultz (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, thats what i've been doing, setting the timer on the DVD and setting the 211 to auto instead of VCR. Was just wondering if a DVD recorder could take the place of a VCR in the setup.


----------

